# SMS gratis im Netz versenden



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2007)

und es gibt doch noch 
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw09/s25058.html


> Früher konnte man sich fast sicher sein, dass es dort, wo Free-SMS beworben wurden, auch wirklich Free-SMS gab. Heute ist das etwas anders: Viele Anbieter locken zwar mit Free-SMS, schreiben im Kleingedruckten dann aber, dass für den Versand der SMS eine Monatspauschale eingefordert wird. Über einen solchen Abo-Dienst hatte teltarif vor knapp einem Jahr berichtet. Eine ähnliche Seite, die ihren Besuchern Lebensberatungen anbot, wurde übrigens vom Amtsgericht München verurteilt.
> Vor allem, wer in Suchmaschinen nach "Free SMS" sucht, landet auf jenen einschlägigen Seiten. Dennoch: Noch immer gibt es im Internet unzählige Seiten, die mit Free-SMS werben.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2007)

*AW: SMS gratis im Netz versenden*

hallo und zwar hab ich von esims mahnungen bekommen obwohl die auch sagten es wären free sms nun wollen die 99,50 von mir was soll ich tun


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2007)

*AW: SMS gratis im Netz versenden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo und zwar hab ich von esims mahnungen bekommen obwohl die auch sagten es wären free sms nun wollen die 99,50 von mir was soll ich tun


Was Du tun sollst, wird Dir hier niemand verraten (dürfen).
Wenn Du Dich aber aufmerksam umsiehst, wirst Du jede Menge Möglichkeiten finden, angemessen zu reagieren.


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2007)

*AW: SMS gratis im Netz versenden*

Da haben wir einen Thread über sämtliche "Doch-nicht-gratis-SMS":
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38957

Hier einen über besagte Firma, die noch andere Projekte betreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41890

Da die rechtlichen Hintergründe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Wenn weitere Fragen da sind, bitte hier anmelden und in den ersten beiden von mir genannten Threads posten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

